# Jordan Peters Full Body beginner



## xsyst (Nov 25, 2020)

Hello guys,

I'm a beginner and wanted to start again after lockdown with a full body routine every other day to get as strong as possible in the next 6-12 months.

I've read a lot about jordan peters training style and found an old ig post about his full body setup for beginners:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BxAHkdLBRye/

I'm having trouble creating my other 2 variations, maybe someone with access to jp forums can help me out with a routine whats usually recommended with full body workout or can check mine?

thx in advance for your help 

Variation 1 [posted by JP]

DB Bicep Curl 1 x 8-12; 1 x 12-15

Incline DB Press 1 x 8-12; 1 x 12-15

Dip 1 x 8-12; 1x 12-15

Rack Chin 1 x 8-12; 1 x 12-15

Hack Squat 1 x 12-15; 1 x 15-20

RDL 1 x 12-15; 1 x 15-20

Seated Calf Raise 1 x 8-12; 1 x 12-15

Variation 2 [posted by JP]

Toe Press 1 x 15-20; 1 x 20-25

Leg Press 1 x 6-10; 1 x 10-12

Lying Ham Curl 1 x 8-12; 1 x 12-15

Machine Incline Press 1 x 14-17; 1 x 20

Narrow Grip Smith 1 x 14-17, 1 x 20

Bent over Row 1 x 14-17, 1 x 20

Incline DB Curl 1 x 14-17, 1 x 20

Variation 3

Hammer Curls 1 x 8-12; 1 x 12-15

Incline Smith 1 x 8-12; 1 x 12-15

JM Press 1 x 8-12; 1x 12-15

Underhand Lat Pulldown 1 x 8-12; 1 x 12-15

Smith Squat 1 x 12-15; 1 x 15-20

DB RDL 1 x 12-15; 1 x 15-20

Standing Calf Raise 1 x 8-12; 1 x 12-15

Variation 4

Smith Machine Calf Raise 1 x 15-20; 1 x 20-25

Barbell Squat 1 x 6-10; 1 x 10-12

Rack Pull 1 x 8-12; 1 x 12-15

Pec Deck 1 x 14-17; 1 x 20

Triceps Pushdown 1 x 14-17, 1 x 20

Unilateral HS Row 1 x 14-17, 1 x 20

Scott Curls 1 x 14-17, 1 x 20


----------



## Tonysco (Sep 6, 2019)

If your goal is strength then there are far better programmes to use other than a full body routine.

A basic 5x5 system is probably ideal for you, such as starting strength.

531 is also good however it relies on you having a good idea of your 1RM in the main lifts to base its training max off of.

I'm also a fan of a PPL routine for beginner, and you can find loads of them out there easily.


----------

